# Best thing to gift for less than Rs 500!



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm planning to gift a friend on his birthday something which is worth Rs 500 or less. Earlier I was thinking about gifting him a Flash drive but a 2 GB Flash drive costs Rs 650! What are the other options? 1 GB costs around Rs 400 but I think its too small in size!


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

1 gb best ade koni gift ivvu,inkoka vishayam vaadi ki favourite songs all languages collect chesi CD okati ivvu,ammayi aite inka manchidi


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

Earlier I observed that in my 2 GB Flash drive I have only 1.98 space. Most of the DVD movies with each VOB file is of 0.99 GB! Is it possible to copy this into a flash drive? I know he will be mostly use this to copy movies and most of them maybe DVD movies and each file will be around 1 GB.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 4, 2007)

yes he might like it. specially if he already has a PD, because a hand full of pendrives are dead useful to anybody.

Idea: how about giving him a bootable pendrive with a distro running in it? you could customise that distro with all things he likes, make user name too his, and give him a personalised feel?

I would love that as a birthday gift. an os in your pocket.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the response Metalhead! What do you mean by PD? What do you mean by bootable pendrive with a distro running in it? Can you give me more details?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 4, 2007)

PD stands for pen drives i presume.

A pendrive can be made bootable, the pc should also support booting from a USB flash drive.

The pendrive can be configured to run a linux distro.

Pretty nifty idea @gautham


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

500 rs ?? i think a pack of 10 good quality umbrellas 

either understand it or forget it 
he will be very happy .. hopefully .. lol


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 4, 2007)

^^lol. :d


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advise Akshay!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

1)If he loves reading buy him a good book according to his interest.

2)Get a wrist watch.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool G5 he isnt much into books! Last year I had gifted him watch!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

What about a Message T-Shirt ? Or Personalized T-shirt...
Or you can gift him a Gift Voucher Instead ! e.g. Shoppers Stop, Central or Westside


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

gift him sony mdr818 earphones, they cost rs500 n are really gud

or, order him a t-shirt from TPB (i'd love that)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^heh.TPB t-shirts are cool.

@a_k_s_h_a_y:umbrellas: rofl.I don't know how can anybody gift 'umbrellas' on b'days.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ areey bhai i thought  the b'day boys gf will give him a gift for which he might need umbrella
so friend shld give a gift that will help him .. right ?? after all best friend hai .. !


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

if ur friend prefer drinks then get him one VSOP. 
or if he is vegetarian give him 500Rs in a cover!and let him choose the best


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^prakash bro har baat mein drinks kahan se aa jati hain?heh.


@a_k_s_h_a_y:yea never thought about it.hmmm cos never got such gift.dammit.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

a rapidshare premium account ?? or web hosting and domain??


----------



## vivekrules (Dec 4, 2007)

lol... arey yaar .. give sumtin cool... give him sum perfumes .. .. it ill not cost above 500Rs/-


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ Perfumes ,Deo's and wallets are most common things. Imagine you gave perfume and three others also gave the same thing..!! LOL what a situation


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

What are TPB Tshirts? Amol gift voucher is not a bad idea but I thought when you gift someone he should not know the price of it! However if you give a gift voucher he will know the price! I may settle for a flash drive but that is after I know what TPB T- shirts are! I have gifted all these things in the past to him like wallet, perfumes, belts etc This time I thought it should be something different! I was almost going to finalise the flash drive but its little expensive! Maybe I should settle for a 1 GB Flash drive or a TPB Tshirt!


----------



## chesss (Dec 5, 2007)

voh teri gf hai kya jo itna soch raha hai? kutch bhi dede . just give him cash if u can't think of anything


----------



## cvvikram (Dec 5, 2007)

You can get some ideas from the following site-

*shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/tiles/catalogue.jsp?catalogueID=20376251&sh_ajx1_gift500


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

@chesss : +1

@ajay : TPB t-shirts are t-shirts from The Pirate Bay


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

chess if it was a GF, I wouldnt have to think much coz the budget will go up and hence I will be having more options. Infact at that time I will have many options. But since this is a friend I have lesser options!

By the way can anyone tell me if its possible to store a 1 GB file in a 1 GB Flash Drive or you can store only 0.98 GB?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 5, 2007)

1 Year subscription to Reader's Digest !


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

@ajay : no, it is not possible to store a 1gb file on a 1gb pen drive...however, if u're talking about dvd movies, after ripping u can get them down to 700mb so they'll easily fit in a 1gb PD


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey someone please give me some more info on Pirate Bay T-Shirts! From where can I get it? How should I purchase them?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

u can but the t-shirts from their website.....below the search bar u'll find a link saying Shop...however, their t-shirts are expensive, plus they'll charge u for shipping...however, u can get TPB t-shirts from other sites too for a lot less (though they aren't official TPB store, but who cares...)


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

you can get one CUSTOM WALL CLOCK created at cafepress..Check this link:
*www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/designer.aspx 

It's in your budget !!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anybody purchased a flash driver recently? Can you tell me what are the prices of flash drive right now for 1 GB and 2 GB respectively?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

1 GB Transcend now costs Rs.399 + Shipping and 2GB costs Rs.799 + Shipping.
Iball 1 GB costs Rs.450 on sify


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

I checked out at one of the stores nearby and he was offering me 1 GB for Rs 375 and 2 GB for Rs 650.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 5, 2007)

*www.xtees.com
I buy from here. They do custom ones too, you just have to mail them the graphic and enquire. Quality of the material used is good


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

@nucleuscore:already knows!but i found below T-shirt too good 
*www.xtees.com/mart/mt/buynow.php?prodid=MT0182
ABCDEFG
A Boy can Do Everything For a Girl
GFEDCBA
Girl Forgot Everything Done and Catches new Boy Again!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

yes they have a nice collection


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ I rem one Tantra's msg quote.. 
A big ZERO in the middle and written in that zero, "Zero, India's Contributio to Mathematics" and below the zero 'We always knew we were good for nothing'


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> *www.xtees.com
> I buy from here. They do custom ones too, you just have to mail them the graphic and enquire. Quality of the material used is good


waht will be the price of custom made ?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2007)

ax3 you said Himesh Reshamiyaa? I hope you are kidding man! I guess he will swear not to take any gift from me again if I gift him anything like that!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

just buy the pendrive... these ideas will get you nowhere.

try bargaining to make that 2gig drive cheaper. its worth 650 though.

and after u buy it, install nimblex or something similar in it. that advice any of us at thr OSS forum can give you.

I am suggesting this because my friend tried this with very good results

(its a different story that he hid a pic of maria sharapova edited with photoshop to make the b'day boy stand with her in the drive. he made sure that the b'day boy's GF saw it  entertaining results)


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2007)

and after u buy it, install nimblex or something similar in it. that advice any of us at thr OSS forum can give you.

What do you mean by nimblex? Please give me more details!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

NimbleX - a small but versatile Linux which is able to boot from a small 8 cm CD, from flash memory like USB pens or Mp3 players
www.nimblex.net/


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 7, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @ajayritik .... my suggestion .. try ITS UNIQUE ....
> 
> 
> pair of undies [VIP sounds good] ..... bt just find out his waist [nahi toh waste hoga] .... mayb black,blue & red sounds some good colors ......
> ...



Want to be more unique, get him a male G-String


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Want to be more unique, get him a male G-String


Is this a birthday or a gender switch day?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
comon guys, get serious


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Come on, you've never seen male G Strings? I can't post the link  See on ebay.in


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 9, 2007)

I finally purchased a 1 GB Kingston Flash Drive! Thanks to all of you for your suggestions/advices!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2007)

kya yaar!! finally, wahi boring PD....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

kya yaar.duh!

I would have preferred a TBP t-shirt or something.lol.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2007)

give him gift voucher, currently availbl in many retail outlets like Planet M, shopper's stop....


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2007)

^^he's already bought a PD


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey does anyone know from where we can download drivers for Kingston 1 GB flash drive for Win 98?


----------

